# TICA show in Enderby



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

[email protected]@


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Where is Enderby when it is at home?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, glad you enjoyed it 
I do like the Tica shows, but still prefer FIFe ones

Enderby is Leicester*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Where is Enderby when it is at home?


Haven't got a scooby but think Ross said it was 2 1/2 hrs from us
Are you gonna enter your cat/s in the next Tica show Fluff and forgive me if you've already said but if so which ones?
Also do GCCF have "Evil" peeps??


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Also do GCCF have "Evil" peeps??


*Lol, not sure about evil. I went to see one near here, it's very different from FIFe & Tica. Not for me i'm afraid. I found it very starchy and only 1 person spoke to me. I left after half an hour. I do have friends that show GCCF and have done for years, they say it can be like that sadly.
Thats just my point though, so don't shhot me down for it*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Lol, not sure about evil. I went to see one near here, it's very different from FIFe & Tica. Not for me i'm afraid. I found it very starchy and only 1 person spoke to me. I left after half an hour. I do have friends that show GCCF and have done for years, they say it can be like that sadly.
> Thats just my point though, so don't shhot me down for it*


I never would love-i've actually never been to shows,but i have only ever been told great things about Tica/Fife judges,visitors and exhibitors and the cats have all had great compliments too


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hehe, glad you enjoyed it
> I do like the Tica shows, but still prefer FIFe ones
> 
> Enderby is Leicester*


Ahhhhhh, thanks Selks, that's near Birmingham isnt it?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Lol, not sure about evil. I went to see one near here, it's very different from FIFe & Tica. Not for me i'm afraid. I found it very starchy and only 1 person spoke to me. I left after half an hour. I do have friends that show GCCF and have done for years, they say it can be like that sadly.
> Thats just my point though, so don't shhot me down for it*


Gotta disagree with you Selks, I've always done gccf shows. Ok nobody may have spoke to you but did you make the first step and speak to them? Maybe I am just a gobby mare but I talk to everyone at gccf shows whether I know them or not, and sometimes you can't shut them up when they get going about their cats, pmsl 

The only thing that grates on me at gccf shows is the narrowness between the aisles. You need one chair to groom your cat and you are constantly bumping into people going inbetween


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, I did make the first move I like talking to people I was meant to of had a cat entered, so joined a club ect. I had to withdraw her as she got severe mammary hyperdyplasia!! But thought i'd go along anyway. But really wished i'd not bothered. It has put me off entering again. I'm not putting GCCF down, as I say I do have friends that show with them. That was just my experience. I agree the isles did seem a bit squashed together. *


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Where is Enderby when it is at home?


Enderby is in Leicester it is where my Grandad and Aunts and Uncles all live - I am so disappointed I am not in the UK as I would have been there.

Glad you had such a good time


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Have you tried FIFe ? The judging is done different, but the pens ect are the same, very friendly too*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Where abouts are you ? PM me if you don't want to put it on here, lol*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, rt, I must of missed that
We have friends in Brum that show with us. There are a few down that end of the country. It depends how far you want to travel I guess. We don't have much choice really, we usually have to travel over 2 hours to get to a show. But I don't mind, I love them and the cats travel fine. We quite often do down the afternoon before and stay in a hotel*


----------

